# I have these Books Digitally loaded on this:



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

$15ea. for all of them shipped!


----------



## sowyer10 (Nov 6, 2016)

Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Those are teeny tiny books. You must have teeny tiny eyes.

Did I get the titles right? "Bartending Preppers"? How to Become a Human"? "Ug Out"?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

sowyer10 said:


> Where are you located?
> pm sent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sideKahr said:


> Those are teeny tiny books. You must have teeny tiny eyes.
> 
> Did I get the titles right? "Bartending Preppers"? How to Become a Human"? "Ug Out"?


stop being a Jackass


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay. :vs_sob:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

More importantly... what color is the ink?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I've seen those books somewhere before... was it a library?

All my books are on a thumb drive.

*Rancher*


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Are those books Adobe PDF? If they are do you remember where you got them? I would like to add a few to my library.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

These are acrobat PDF loaded on the thumb drive


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Do you remember where you got them?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Do you remember where you got them?


It was collected over a period of time in special offers.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> It was collected over a period of time in special offers.


If you have the time create a thread and upload them if you don't mind. I would like to download some of them. If you do, PM me as I am not on here everyday. Just depends on what is going on.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Unless you have express permission to sell these digital books(or their digital license allows it), you might be in violation of copyright law if you sell these pens.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> If you have the time create a thread and upload them if you don't mind. I would like to download some of them. If you do, PM me as I am not on here everyday. Just depends on what is going on.


I have pens for sale. kabeesh?


----------



## tc556guy (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice idea but as often as I lose pens or have people "borrow" mine from me, I'd be out your collection in no time. I'll stick with my own compiled collection on my Corsair Survivor.


----------

